# Waterman Nib



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Any ideas where I can get a Waterman Fine point nib? I have a customer with an oldish Waterman and she loves the fine point and has had trouble getting one. I don't know if the Watermans are one size fits all. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## terryf (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are the contact details for Damien Boulonnais. He deals in Watermans and will most likely have what you're looking for, or know where to get it. I've done business numerous times with him.

If you dont know what model of pen you have for repair, add a photo with your mail so he knows what it is you're looking for - nib sizes differ from pen to pen with Waterman as with most pen makers.

dboulonnais@aliceadsl.fr


----------

